# ACRA Vertical Mill - $2300 (McArthur, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 11, 2018)

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/acra-end-mill/6640939520.html


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 12, 2018)

I’ve actually been to McArthur, wouldnt have thought there were any machine tools there


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 12, 2018)

I have also been to McArthur/Fall RIver Mills, thinking about escaping the big city for good.  Never came to pass.  Pretty country, and quiet, but not much employment opportunity, back when that was still an important issue for me.  There are some big ranches around there, so I would not be surprised to see decent shops with machine tools...

Edit:  Been to Shingletown a couple times, too...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 12, 2018)

I hear you. My attorney lives and has his office there. Equally unlikely.
This is more representative.


----------

